

Learn Hadoop framework for big data analysis for free - priyankt
http://bigdatauniversity.com/

======
bsenftner
Anyone have any experience with "Big Data University"?

~~~
pella
_"Meanwhile, IT professionals and students looking to build Hadoop skills can
take advantage of IBM's BigDataUniversity.com, a new Website where users can
learn the basics of Hadoop, stream computing, open-source software development
and database management techniques to prepare for careers as data scientists.
The site includes hundreds of easy-to-use tutorials, videos and coding
exercises geared to build Hadoop, BigInsights, DB2 and WebSphere skills, and
many courses are free. More than 8,000 students worldwide have already
registered from countries such as Brazil, Russia, China, India, Korea, South
Africa and the U.S."_

[http://infoexecutive.itincanada.ca/index.php?cid=16&id=1...](http://infoexecutive.itincanada.ca/index.php?cid=16&id=15069&np=3)

------
rdsgrsdgs
<http://db2university.db2oncampus.com/download/BD001EN.zip>

~~~
jufo
Note that the initial setup instructions and videos are in the "Solutions"
directory.

------
mpd
I just signed up. Will check it out later today.

I did notice a couple of misspellings: enrol -> enroll, enrolment ->
enrollment

~~~
jufo
Isn't that just British vs. American English?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:SpNeo/Spelling_Guide>

------
AlexBlom
Same question as bsenftner. I'm not sure I'd be comfortable authenticating
just yet.

------
beagledude
not trusting them with any creds

~~~
bravura
Aside: what is the risk associated with giving someone your google
authentication?

~~~
jufo
You are not giving them your Google credentials - you are allowing them to use
Google to sign you in, confirming your identity (name, email). Technical
details are here: <http://code.google.com/apis/accounts/docs/OpenID.html> \-
the key point is that your password remains private between you and Google.

